# where to get good flat bands



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I am interested in cutting my own flat bands. Where is a good place to get them? Anyone have any advice techniques, or links to good videos? What are some good brands and what strength is good for an everyday shooter?

What band attachment method have people found most effective?


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

You may want to moderate this into your original post. Both show same information except the last few sentences.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

For quick and easy there's our sponsor Simple Shot.com. They have a new black in 3 different thickness that's a good all around elastic. 
Shipping is quick. Stay off eBay! 
They also have videos on how to wrap & tuck your bands.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I ordered some bands thanks for the knowledge. I was shooting tubes with leather gypsy tabs. Then I switched to flats which I prefer now. Can or should I still use the gypsy tabs? I've been pretty accurate so far with this setup but I've only been shooting seriously for the last 2 months. So I have a lot to learn, and even more questions.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Bands: https://simple-shot....ium-latex-sheet

Cutting tool: https://www.amazon.c...ob_b_asin_title

Starter video: 




That should get you a good start. On doing your own bandset's. I hope that helps you out, wishing you some good shooting!!!! 
If you are accurate with tabs don't stop what works for you.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

